# Summer Bay Las Vegas vs Grandview at Las Vegas



## kasowell (Feb 26, 2006)

I currently have reserved Summer Bay in Las Vegas over the Christmas vacation of this year. Now they have available Grandview for the 26th of December (preferable date) than the 25th I have reserved at Summer Bay. I was wondering besides the diffrence in location which one would most people prefer? Any help would be great because I need to probably change the reservation today 2/26/06 instead of waiting a while. I really don't mind losing the reservation fee if the Grandview is much better.


----------



## vicki (Feb 26, 2006)

Summer Bay has the better location - right in the middle of lots of the action on the strip, but I would much rather stay at the Grandview.  The Grandview is several miles south of the airport, so a rental car is a necessity, but the resort is much nicer than Summer Bay.  I would take the Grandview over Summer Bay every time.


----------



## cluemeister (Feb 26, 2006)

*Ditto*

Ditto to what Vicki said.  Brand new casino next door as well, in case you want to do a little gambling without going to the strip. Grocery store right nearby as well.

You will definitely need a rental car unless you want to be dependent on their shuttle.  We were going to Lake Mead and Grand Canyon when we stayed there, so we had a rental car anyway.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree, Grandview.  It's easy enough to drive to main part of the strip.


----------



## KTaylor (Feb 28, 2006)

*Reviews tell alot also.*

Shuttle service to the strip as well


----------

